# Softwareentwicklungstool um Abläufe / Zustandsmaschinen zu zeichnen



## Noyan (20 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool mit dem ich die Software dokumentieren soll. Später soll es mit einem geeigneten SPS in ST programmiert werden.

Am Anfang dachte ich, ich würde mit Ablaufsprache arbeiten. Nun will und kann ich mich nicht an einem SPS Plattform binden und möchte meine Funktionen technologieunabhängig dokumentieren. Da bieten sich Zustandmaschinen an.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Tool, der mir danach auch ein Textfile erstellt. So kann ich dann dieses „Rohprogramm“ ins SPS Tool einfügen (S7 SCL, B+R, Beckhoff oder was auch immer…) Notation anpassen und kompilieren.

Wer kennt so einen Tool, gibt so was überhaupt?


----------



## marlob (20 Oktober 2008)

Wir haben uns selber was für Visio programmiert. Da zeichnen wir den Ablauf in Visio und daraus wird dann die Grundstruktur der Schrittkette erstellt.


----------



## drfunfrock (20 Oktober 2008)

Für ST habe ich bisher auch nichts gefunden, da aber so eine State-Machine immer gleich aussieht, kann man eine über eine Matrix generieren. 

In der Horizontalen werden die Eingangsignale aufgeführt und in der Vertikalen die States. Dort wo sich Signal und State treffen, wird der nächste Zustand eingetragen. Da könnent man in OO Calc oder Excel machen und eine Basic-Routine generiert den Code.


----------



## marlob (20 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und da hat wohl mal jemand eine Diplomarbeit drüber geschrieben die man kostenpflichtig downloaden kann
Automatisierte Softwaregenerierung aus UML-Modellierungsinformationen
Ich habe das aber nicht und weiss nicht ob das was taugt. Kannst dir ja mal angucken, wenn du bereit bist da 50 Euro für auszugeben ;-)


----------



## marlob (20 Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht helfen dir diese beiden Links auch noch etwas weiter
http://www.eit.uni-kl.de/litz/ENGLISH/software/SIPNEditor.htm
http://www.informatik.uni-hamburg.de/TGI/PetriNets/tools/quick.html


----------



## RobiHerb (10 November 2008)

*C++*



marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und da hat wohl mal jemand eine Diplomarbeit drüber geschrieben die man kostenpflichtig downloaden kann
> Automatisierte Softwaregenerierung aus UML-Modellierungsinformationen
> Ich habe das aber nicht und weiss nicht ob das was taugt. Kannst dir ja mal angucken, wenn du bereit bist da 50 Euro für auszugeben ;-)



Das Ding scheint C++ Code zu erzeugen, also nix für die SPS Welt. Freeware hierzu wäre ArgoUml aus der GNU Ecke für Linux, interessant wäre einen Code Generator zu bauen für IEC ...

Aber wer hat schon dafür Zeit vor der Rente?


----------

